# T. magnimanus, T.stigmurus pictures



## Jarekk (Jan 26, 2009)

1st _Tityus magnimanus_ gravid 







2nd _Tityus magnimanus_ gravid







3rd _Tityus magnimanus_ gravid  (old name _T.ythieri_)







_Tityus stigmurus_ adult







cheers


----------



## ThomasH (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool, Jarekk. I especially love the _Tityus stigmurus._


----------



## radicaldementia (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pics.  I have a bunch of 3-4i T. stigmurus, they have such vibrant coloring.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jan 27, 2009)

i thought i remembered someone here saying that tityus scorpions are really hard to come by as well as illegal in alot of areas?

awsome looking scorps though. must be hard work breeding multiples like that.


----------



## Fire Starter (Feb 24, 2009)

Is Tityus magnimanus parthenogenitic like the T. Stigmurus?


----------



## pandinus (Feb 24, 2009)

Fire Starter said:


> Is Tityus magnimanus parthenogenitic like the T. Stigmurus?


no, it reproduces sexually. though there are famous exceptions like serrulatus and stigmuris, the majority of tityus spp. are not parthenogenic.




John


----------



## GiX (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice picture, good scorpions.


----------



## Fire Starter (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info sir pandinus.


----------



## Arachtis (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice specimens, I particularly like the T. Stigmurus


----------



## swords & dreams (Sep 30, 2009)

*hi tom how are things in greenbay?*

ive seen some great photos of scorpions here! the last few times i was checking for a winner for the month  for free prize. like i do every month! this time it's  a tee shirt!!! tom i what you to win this month! with all your hard work! with all your reviews & great plugs on arachnobords!! i know you cant come all the way down here to west allis wis. so i'm going to try to plug your pals here!!! the first 3 lucky folks?? that come in by sunday of this week. & tell me you seen tom's plug here gets tom's  swords & dreams reptile rescue tee shirt. so yes 3 winners from tom here & tom at swords & dreams reptile rescue. we are at 7213 w greenfield ave west allis wis 53214. # 414-475-9315. & if you guys want to help us as much as tom has!!! get out on line google us & leave reviews on how you feel! together we can do it! together we can build a reptile rescue park! & as tom say's.... together we can save lives! i think without the pets of the world we can't live!! but they could live without us! think about it!!! we need to start to save a few of all the pets out there! before it's to late! god bless all of you out there! thanks so much for your support! & tom hope to see ya soon kid!!! be safe & good luck up there!  



T.ass-mephisto said:


> i thought i remembered someone here saying that tityus scorpions are really hard to come by as well as illegal in alot of areas?
> 
> awsome looking scorps though. must be hard work breeding multiples like that.


----------



## Anansis (Sep 30, 2009)

Jarekk said:


> 3rd _Tityus magnimanus_ gravid  (old name _T.ythieri_)


Nice pictures but I believe that the previous name for _T. magnimanus _was _T. falconensis _not _T. ytheri_


Ollie


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Anansis said:


> Nice pictures but I believe that the previous name for _T. magnimanus _was _T. falconensis _not _T. ytheri_
> 
> 
> Ollie


You are right Ollie. 
but i think they are  now all same scorpions . i cannot remember where i read it from though.  The name 't.falconensis' and 'ytheri' are no longer available.
if not, someone please correct me.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jarekk said:


> 3rd _Tityus magnimanus_ gravid  (old name _T.ythieri_)


are you sure if it's gravid? it looks more like a mature male.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 30, 2009)

I read Ytheri, Falconensis, and Magnimanus where all annexed.


----------



## Anansis (Sep 30, 2009)

This is the info I was referring to. I haven't read anything about _T. ythieri _changing.

http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20346


Regardless though.  "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."

Ollie


----------

